# Lathe Screw Cutting Clutch



## PeterT (Jan 16, 2019)

talented designer (Graham Meek)
http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Meek_screwcutting_clutch.html

implementation example


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 19, 2019)

Pretty slick, i want one!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 19, 2019)

I was just reading about one of those.... cool to see it in motion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 19, 2019)

Very nice setup indeed! Thanks for posting the link @PeterT .

The Colchester has most of the components required for a dog clutch already built into the head stock, I noticed after studying how theirs works. Hmm, tempting to just modify it...




The way the power feed works right now is the spindle needs to be stopped to slide the feed gear (part # 71426) from FWD to the REV position.
If I made two new 43T gears which were in constant mesh with one, the spindle and two, the inter-reverse shaft gear, then the dog clutch could slide between the two of them and engage / disengage the reverse shaft without having to stop the spindle.... The new gears would be free turning on the reverse shaft and only the clutch would be splined to that shaft.
A shaft with settable stops along the bed, activated by the carriage, and a linkage back to the feed engage lever would complete the mod....


----------



## DPittman (Jan 20, 2019)

PeterT said:


> talented designer (Graham Meek)
> http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Meek_screwcutting_clutch.html
> 
> implementation example


Well I"l be darned !  That's awesome. And something is finally done on equipment similar to mine!  However I have a factory carriage reverse lever in the position hes got his gizmo in so I doubt I can do with mine without the loss of that.  Very nice to see tho, thanks for the link Peter.  I had seen several of that fellows other mods before but never that one!


----------



## Tom O (Jan 21, 2019)

Just in case anyone is interested this project was in “ The Home Shop Machinist “
Jan-Feb part one and Mar-April part 2 in 2015 by Jim Schroeder 
It’s about 20 pages long.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 22, 2019)

Tom O said:


> Just in case anyone is interested this project was in “ The Home Shop Machinist “
> Jan-Feb part one and Mar-April part 2 in 2015 by Jim Schroeder
> It’s about 20 pages long.View attachment 4186


Yes I've been trying to figure out how to get a copy of the magazine. It looks like I have to call the publisher.


----------



## Tom O (Jan 22, 2019)

I’ll give the photocopier a try I’m not sure if it does PDF.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 22, 2019)

Oooo that would be great, but don't say that too loud the copyright police will be after us.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm up for a copy (allegedly) of that too


----------



## Tom O (Jan 23, 2019)

Well I have it in pdf format in my email account, I had to load it one page at a time or it screwed up the order but it worked, send me your email hopefully they will be in order!


----------



## DPittman (Jan 23, 2019)

Tom O said:


> Well I have it in pdf format in my email account, I had to load it one page at a time or it screwed up the order but it worked, send me your email hopefully they will be in order![/QUO
> Awesome! I will see if I can message you my email address.


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 23, 2019)

Tom O said:


> Well I have it in pdf format in my email account, I had to load it one page at a time or it screwed up the order but it worked, send me your email hopefully they will be in order!


PM sent. Thanks Tom O.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 24, 2019)

If I get a copy I'll PDF it for you.


----------



## lgj1962 (Jun 13, 2020)

Anyone have that article still flooding around somewhere, I just caught word about it myself...better late than never?


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 13, 2020)

I'd be interested in a copy as well.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 13, 2020)

It's still on my puter message me your email.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 13, 2020)

I  couldn't find a copy.  sorry about that.  Apparently still 'in print'...


----------



## lgj1962 (Jun 27, 2020)

Tom O said:


> It's still on my puter message me your email.


My email is lgj1962@hotmail.com , sorry for the late reply as I just caught your message in my junk mailbox....oops!
Larry


----------

